
Using R's text mining (tm) library for Author identification - Jasamba
https://github.com/Jiaconda/Using-Machine-Learning-to-Identify-authors-of-texts/blob/gh-pages/Using%20Machine%20learning%20to%20identify%20authors%20of%20texts.Rmd
======
phren0logy
I get a 404 error.

~~~
Jasamba
Sorry, fixed the issue. It's here [https://github.com/Jiaconda/Using-Machine-
Learning-to-Identi...](https://github.com/Jiaconda/Using-Machine-Learning-to-
Identify-authors-of-texts/blob/gh-pages/Readme.Rmd)

